# CSUSA Group Buy February 2012 is ON!



## dansills (Feb 20, 2012)

First of all – A big thank you to Mannie and John for helping me get this buy organized. I really appreciate it and it wouldn’t have been possible without your guys help. This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA total sales discount of 13% for a total of 38% savings. This buy is only open to the first *12 *respondents to this thread who are interested in a minimum of *10 kits *and willing to work with the following restrictions listed below:

*PAYPAL ONLY:*
I will be placing the order on Monday, Februrary 27th. Must have PayPal funded by Saturday, February 25th at 11:59 PM Eastern US (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions). If you have not made the PP payment by that time I will drop you from the buy. We are all big boys and girls here and I should not have to remind anyone to send the PP payment. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. One favor I ask - Please do not sign up and then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. Also, please make sure to include all of your contact information with the payment including your IAP screen name.

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to $10.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, If you have very large orders they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there. USPS now has the large priority mail flat rate box for $14.95 which is 50% bigger which should help.

*KITS AVAILABLE: *
For the 25% discount we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only - Apprentice kits which follow a different discount pattern will not be included in this buy! (The extra 13% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am guaranteeing the buy will exceed). I used a previous group buy spreadsheet but did go through and update any price changes as well as a couple of plating differences. However, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. I did run several test orders and it appears the spreadsheet is calculating everything correctly. I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

I am *not *willing to order other kits, blanks and/or projects at this time, but tubes and bushings for the kits will be included. Perhaps we will have another buy for just blanks and other kits in the future.

*There will be NO backorders*. See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions. I have called to confirm with CSUSA and they have a large quantity available right now of all kits so this shouldn’t be an issue but please understand if it happens. If a backorder happens to drop the minimum quantity below 100 then I personally will make up the kits needed to complete the buy.

*Domestic Insurance*: 
I do not require that you pay for USPS Insurance but I highly recommend it. Again, I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate with usps. I will then let you know the amount and you can paypal me the funds.

International orders will be accommodated but only under one condition – You must pay for Priority International Mail through USPS only and insurance would be required. I realize this method is the most expensive but is the only real way to ensure your package will arrive. I must also emphasize that even when using this method I will not be responsible for your package once I hand it off to USPS. As far as international shipping cost I will give you an estimate and you will Pay Pal me that amount. Once I have the final weight and the exact postage is calculated at the post office I will refund you any difference via Pay Pal and you can do the same for any shortage. I apologize in advance it this is unacceptable to you and I hope you can understand my position.

The attached spreadsheet will calculate your total cost including both the 25% and the 13% discount from CSUSA provided the dollar amount is high enough. In the event there are any additional discounts from CSUSA, you will be refunded this difference via PayPal after the order is placed.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. 

Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and to send you my email for you to send the filled in spread sheet back to me.

Thanks for playing....and thanks again to Mannie and John for letting me steal and modify their spreadsheet and write up from previous GB’s they ran.


----------



## Silverado (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Dan

Count me in please. Thanks for taking this on. I am good for 
20-25 kits.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## SteveG (Feb 20, 2012)

Aloha Dan
I am in on this one. This is a bit of work for you to do. Thanks
Steve


----------



## MarkD (Feb 20, 2012)

I am interested in this buy! Was hoping that some of the stylus pens would be available but I'm still in for 20 or so.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 20, 2012)

interested in this buy - will see what I need and get back with you.

thanks!


----------



## PSU1980 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Dan,  Please count me in on this buy.  Thanks for running the group buy.

Tim


----------



## warreng8170 (Feb 20, 2012)

Add me to the list please Thanks!


----------



## dansills (Feb 20, 2012)

*UPDATE*

6 committed so far:

SILVERADO
STEVEG
MARKD
THE PENGUIN
PSU1980
WARRENG8170


----------



## ren-lathe (Feb 20, 2012)

I am in & thank you. This takes a lot of work on your part!


----------



## guylaizure (Feb 20, 2012)

Count me in.Thanks


----------



## dansills (Feb 20, 2012)

*UPDATE #2*

8 SO FAR - ONLY 4 SPOTS LEFT:

SILVERADO
STEVEG
MARKD
THE PENGUIN
PSU1980
WARRENG8170 
REN-LATHE
GUYLAIZURE


----------



## dansills (Feb 20, 2012)

*DISCOUNT CLARIFICATION*

First of all, A big thank you to Oklahoman for bringing this to my attention:

*Just so everyone will know it's 25% then 13%, not 25% PLUS 13% for a total of 34.75% not 38% discount, . In other words if you take 25% off of $100.00 leaves you $75.00 then 13% off of the $75.00 you would pay $65.25 for a total of 34.75% discount, sorry for any confusion this may have caused.  The spreadsheet does already calculate it this way, I just wanted to clarify how it calculates it.*


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm in.

AK


----------



## Pens By Scott (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## dansills (Feb 20, 2012)

*UPDATE #2*

ONLY 2 SPOTS LEFT - IN SO FAR:

SILVERADO
STEVEG
MARKD
THE PENGUIN
PSU1980
WARRENG8170 
REN-LATHE
GUYLAIZURE
ANDREW K99
WRITEITDOWN


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 20, 2012)

*CSUSA Group Buy February 2012 is ON*

Which pens are in the Artisa m group?

I want in

Ray


----------



## dansills (Feb 20, 2012)

All of the pen kits on the spreadsheet are Artisan style - you can take the catalog numbers and search them on the website or catalog to see them.



ironman123 said:


> Which pens are in the Artisa m group?
> 
> I want in
> 
> Ray


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 20, 2012)

dansills said:


> ONLY 2 SPOTS LEFT - IN SO FAR:
> 
> SILVERADO
> STEVEG
> ...



Do you count as 1 of the 12?  If so only 1 spot left.

AK


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't know how to do the spreadsheet thing.  I don't have excel.

The pen kits I want are:

10 each of Bullet Pen Kits in chrome  9795320002

2 each Cigar Kits in chrome  050-4476

1 Sienna Kit in Chrome  050-4564

Is this OK?

Ray


----------



## fitty (Feb 20, 2012)

Count me in for atleast 10


----------



## RDH79 (Feb 20, 2012)

Im in  

Thanks
Rich H,


----------



## dansills (Feb 20, 2012)

*BUY IS CLOSED*

GROUP BUY IS CLOSED AND THE LIST IS BELOW - HAD AN EXTRA SNEAK IN VIA PM BEFORE I CLOSED IT SO IT'S NOW 13 PLUS ME.  PLEASE SEND ME BACK YOUR COMPLETED ORDER SPREADSHEET AS SOON AS POSSIBLE -- I WILL BE UPDATING STATUSES HERE IN THIS THREAD.  My email to send the files to is dansills_2000@yahoo.com and after i review the order I will confirm your total as well as send you my paypal address.  Thank you everyone for participating!!!

SILVERADO
STEVEG
MARKD
THE PENGUIN
PSU1980
WARRENG8170 
REN-LATHE
GUYLAIZURE
ANDREW K99
WRITEITDOWN
FITTY 
RDH 79
IRONMAN123


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeez... been waiting on this to happen for 12 days and within the last 12 hours I missed it.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't fell too bad.  I just waited to late for some blanks on "Premium Classifieds".  Had some picked out, got busy and finally went back to the computer and they were all gone.  Oh well.

Ray


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Feb 21, 2012)

If anyone has to back out please let me know and I'll take that slot. Thanks.


----------



## kugler (Feb 21, 2012)

Nuts.............


----------



## Chris Bar (Feb 21, 2012)

Was trying to get instructions from CS on one of their pens and while trying, missed it. yup, nuts...and nuts with short list and CS.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 21, 2012)

If anyone wants to start a 2nd group buy, sounds like plenty of interest ...

Sorry, i'm not volunteering, but I'd gladly participate ...


----------



## penturner73 (Feb 21, 2012)

do you have room for one more?


----------



## dansills (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry guys but it is my first time running a group buy so I limited it to 12 and have probably 5 more on PM wanting in plus the ones here in the post.  I don't mind to do another maybe - wait and see how much more time this one takes


----------



## dansills (Feb 21, 2012)

*STATUS UPDATE*

Name in *BLACK* means I am still waiting on your list.
Name in *BLUE* means order riecieved and awaiting payment
Name in *GREEN* means everything recieved and your done.

SILVERADO
STEVEG
MARKD
THE PENGUIN
PSU1980
WARRENG8170 
REN-LATHE
GUYLAIZURE
ANDREW K99
WRITEITDOWN
FITTY
RDH 79
IRONMAN123
DONNIE KENNEDY

A BIG notice -watch your email/PM for the paypal address to send payment to - it is different address than my email!  I will try and keep everyone posted as we go along - remember Saturday is deadline for payment.


----------



## dansills (Feb 21, 2012)

*clarification*

I re-read that post about the paypal payment address and thought I should clarify.  It is a different address than the one I use to send/recieve my personal email on - the PP payment address is different for our business account is all.  Sorry for any confusion my choice of wording may have caused (and thank you to my grammatically correct wife for pointing it out )
Dan


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've sent you the file, let me know if you don't get it.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## dansills (Feb 21, 2012)

*SCREEN NAMES*

Please, Please include your IAP screen name on all correspondence and especially in the note section of your paypal payment so I can easily match up the payments.  Thank you in advance for your cooperation!
Dan


----------



## dansills (Feb 21, 2012)

UPDATE:



dansills said:


> Name in *BLACK* means I am still waiting on your list.
> Name in *BLUE* means order riecieved and awaiting payment
> Name in *GREEN* means everything recieved and your done.
> 
> ...


----------



## dansills (Feb 22, 2012)

*STATUS UPDATE DAY #3*

Name in *BLACK* means I am still waiting on your list.
Name in *BLUE* means order riecieved and awaiting payment
Name in *GREEN* means everything recieved and your done.

SILVERADO
STEVEG
MARKD
THE PENGUIN
PSU1980
WARRENG8170 
REN-LATHE
GUYLAIZURE
ANDREW K99
WRITEITDOWN
FITTY
RDH 79
IRONMAN123
DONNIE KENNEDY

A BIG notice -watch your email/PM for the paypal address to send payment to - it is different address than my email! I will try and keep everyone posted as we go along - remember Saturday is deadline for payment.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm working on my list.


----------



## PSU1980 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dan,
I have sent my order twice but you still have me as needing to send my order.  Not sure what to do now.

Tim


----------



## dansills (Feb 22, 2012)

*ANOTHER DAY 3 STATUS UPDATE*

Name in *BLACK* means I am still waiting on your list.
Name in *BLUE* means order riecieved and awaiting payment
Name in *GREEN* means everything recieved and your done.

SILVERADO
STEVEG
MARKD
THE PENGUIN
PSU1980
WARRENG8170 
REN-LATHE
GUYLAIZURE
ANDREW K99
WRITEITDOWN
FITTY
RDH 79
IRONMAN123
DONNIE KENNEDY

A BIG notice -watch your email/PM for the paypal address to send payment to - it is different address than my email! I will try and keep everyone posted as we go along - remember Saturday is deadline for payment.


----------



## dansills (Feb 22, 2012)

*UPDATE DAY 3 10:00 pm*

Name in *BLACK* means I am still waiting on your list.
Name in *BLUE* means order riecieved and awaiting payment
Name in *GREEN* means everything recieved and your done.

SILVERADO
STEVEG
MARKD
THE PENGUIN
PSU1980
WARRENG8170 
RENLATHE
GUYLAIZURE
ANDREW K99
WRITEITDOWN
FITTY
RDH79
IRONMAN123
DONNIE KENNEDY

A BIG notice -watch your email/PM for the paypal address to send payment to - it is different address than my email! I will try and keep everyone posted as we go along - remember Saturday is deadline for payment.


----------



## dansills (Feb 23, 2012)

SILVERADO, PENGUIN, GUYLAIZURE -- YOU GUYS STILL IN?

Name in *BLACK* means I am still waiting on your list.
Name in *BLUE* means order riecieved and awaiting payment
Name in *GREEN* means everything recieved and your done.

SILVERADO
STEVEG
MARKD
THE PENGUIN
PSU1980
WARRENG8170 
RENLATHE
GUYLAIZURE
ANDREW K99
WRITEITDOWN
FITTY
RDH79
IRONMAN123
DONNIE KENNEDY

A BIG notice -watch your email/PM for the paypal address to send payment to - it is different address than my email! I will try and keep everyone posted as we go along - remember Saturday is deadline for payment.


----------



## guylaizure (Feb 23, 2012)

I am still in.I will send you my order tomorrow.Thanks


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 24, 2012)

yep, been busy...sorry for the delay!

just emailed it to you a moment ago.


----------



## dansills (Feb 24, 2012)

*STATUS UPDATE DAY 4*

JUST A REMINDER THAT TOMORROW NIGHT IS DEADLINE FOR PAYMENT!!

Name in *BLACK* means I am still waiting on your list.
Name in *BLUE* means order riecieved and awaiting payment
Name in *GREEN* means everything recieved and your done.

SILVERADO
STEVEG
MARKD
THE PENGUIN
PSU1980
WARRENG8170 
RENLATHE
GUYLAIZURE
ANDREW K99
WRITEITDOWN
FITTY
RDH79
IRONMAN123
DONNIE KENNEDY


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 24, 2012)

payment sent.


----------



## guylaizure (Feb 25, 2012)

List has been completed and sent


----------



## dansills (Feb 25, 2012)

*STATUS UPDATE FINAL DAY*

JUST A REMINDER THAT TOMORROW NIGHT IS DEADLINE FOR PAYMENT!!
WARRENG8170??
PLACING THE ORDER ON MONDAY!

Name in *BLACK* means I am still waiting on your list.
Name in *BLUE* means order riecieved and awaiting payment
Name in *GREEN* means everything recieved and your done.

SILVERADO
STEVEG
MARKD
THE PENGUIN
PSU1980
WARRENG8170 
RENLATHE
GUYLAIZURE
ANDREW K99
WRITEITDOWN
FITTY
RDH79
IRONMAN123
DONNIE KENNEDY


----------



## guylaizure (Feb 25, 2012)

Payment has been sent.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dan, not sure what's up with Warren but I bet you could open his spot up and have the file to you and paid by 8:00 PM tonight by someone else.

Just a thought, this shouldn't be like pulling teeth!!

AK


----------



## dansills (Feb 26, 2012)

The Buy is all closed and paid!
PLACING THE ORDER ON MONDAY!
I will update here in the forum on shipping status.  Thank you everyone again for participating.
Name in *BLACK* means I am still waiting on your list.
Name in *BLUE* means order riecieved and awaiting payment
Name in *GREEN* means everything recieved and your done.

SILVERADO
STEVEG
MARKD
THE PENGUIN
PSU1980
RENLATHE
GUYLAIZURE
ANDREW K99
WRITEITDOWN
FITTY
RDH79
IRONMAN123
DONNIE KENNEDY


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Feb 26, 2012)

:good:


----------



## warreng8170 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey guys, I just wanted to chime in here and publicly apologize for falling out of this group buy and for anyone, especially Dan, who was put out by my failure to follow through. The fact of the matter is that I completely forgot. I initally replied while at work on day and by the time I got home I had forgotten. A bout of the flu was running through my house (two of the kids and then myself), so with everything going on, it just never popped back into my head. As a matter of fact, I didn't even think about it until I had to go out to the shop tonight to check on whether or not I had a kit on hand for a custom order. 

Again, I apologize to all involved.


----------



## dansills (Feb 28, 2012)

warreng8170 said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to chime in here and publicly apologize for falling out of this group buy and for anyone, especially Dan, who was put out by my failure to follow through. The fact of the matter is that I completely forgot. I initally replied while at work on day and by the time I got home I had forgotten. A bout of the flu was running through my house (two of the kids and then myself), so with everything going on, it just never popped back into my head. As a matter of fact, I didn't even think about it until I had to go out to the shop tonight to check on whether or not I had a kit on hand for a custom order.
> 
> Again, I apologize to all involved.



Warren,
Certainly no need to apologize to me as I completely understand.  We still had more than enough kits and dollars for a successful buy. I hope you and your family get to feeling better - I think you may have accidentally transmitted the flu to our house via keyboard though.

Dan


----------



## dansills (Feb 28, 2012)

*UPDATE*

Should have tracking info up today.  Order is all paid and is being processed by CSUSA as we speak.  Total dollar amount for the order came to just over $4600.  I hope to have the delivery on my doorstep by Friday and if so then I should be able to get everything out to the participants on Monday.  I will continue to post the updates on shipping here in this thread.
Thank you again to all for participating!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 28, 2012)

dansills said:


> warreng8170 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I just wanted to chime in here and publicly apologize for falling out of this group buy and for anyone, especially Dan, who was put out by my failure to follow through. The fact of the matter is that I completely forgot. I initally replied while at work on day and by the time I got home I had forgotten. A bout of the flu was running through my house (two of the kids and then myself), so with everything going on, it just never popped back into my head. As a matter of fact, I didn't even think about it until I had to go out to the shop tonight to check on whether or not I had a kit on hand for a custom order.
> ...


And mine!  My wife got it first, then my son and finally me.  NOT fun at all!


----------



## dansills (Feb 28, 2012)

*ORDER HAS BEEN SHIPPED*

Via FedEx ETA to my doorstep is 3 days so hopefully I can get everything set to ship to you guys on Monday
Battling the flu - man this strain is wicked!
Dan


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Feb 28, 2012)

dansills said:


> Via FedEx ETA to my doorstep is 3 days so hopefully I can get everything set to ship to you guys on Monday
> Battling the flu - man this strain is wicked!
> Dan



Jeez man... I was there during my acrylic rod adventure on the game call making site. I hope you get better in the next 3 days... all that counting and sorting will really suck if your still feeling ill.


----------



## dansills (Mar 4, 2012)

*Arrived!!!*

Ok, the package is here!! I will swing by and pick it up tomorrow and get to sorting.  I was hoping it would have been here Friday so I could have sorted and packed today but well the shipping gods were not with us.  CSUSA was great with handling the order and I am glad to report no back orders. I will double check the order fulfillment by them before I start sorting and getting your packages out.  I will post here when everything is shipped and you should be getting tracking info in your email when I create the label.


----------



## dansills (Mar 6, 2012)

*Everything came!*

All items ordered were in the the package from CSUSA. Sorted, double checked the order and even had time to package up a few.  Will finish tomorrow after work and get them all out. Watch your email for tracking info from PayPal

Ps - although i enjoyed it this; running a GB really does take a ton of time and effort.  I appreciate your patience and participation.  With that being said, someone else please volunteer to run the next one!!!


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Mar 6, 2012)

Your efforts are much appreciated Dan.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 6, 2012)

got my shipping notification last night!


----------



## dansills (Mar 7, 2012)

*All done*

Okay guys everything is shipped and on the way to you. Check your email for tracking info (sometimes they end up in junk box).  It's been fun and look forward to the next one!  Thanks again for participating and your patience.

Dan


----------



## MarkD (Mar 7, 2012)

Dan,
Thanks for running this group buy. 
Your effort is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes Dan, I appreciate your taking your time for getting this GB together.  Got my shipping info yesterday.

Ray


----------



## PSU1980 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dan, thanks for all your hard work.  I got the shipping info last night.


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 8, 2012)

Dan,thanks for running this buy.Package arrived today safely.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Mar 8, 2012)

Dan,
Got my tracking number yesterday, thanks again for putting this together.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 8, 2012)

My box arrived today, thanks!

now...can you please send me some "shop time" so I can use them?

:biggrin:


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Dan.   Got my box order this afternoon.

Ray  (ironman123)


----------



## fitty (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you again for running the GB. Received my box today and looking forward to some shop time this weekend.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, the latest addition to our family arrived Wednesday morning (a happy healthy baby boy) and I've been a bit preoccupied.

I received the shipping info but no package yet, but I'm north of the border so that's to be expected.

Thanks fur running this!!!!

AK


----------



## Silverado (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks again Dan for running this Group Buy. Received my package
yesterday.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Mar 10, 2012)

I rolled in from work tonight to find a box at the door... everything was well packed and all there. 

Thanks for the time and effort you put into this Dan.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 10, 2012)

Dan...THANK YOU.  A group buy has to be a lot of work, and you did it. My order arrived complete and well packed.

Steve


----------



## PSU1980 (Mar 11, 2012)

Received my package today.  Thanks for all your work Dan.


----------



## ren-lathe (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Dan, I know this was a lot of hard work & it is very much appreciated.
Dale


----------



## MarkD (Mar 12, 2012)

My package arrived safely! 
Thanks again Dan, for running this group buy.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 15, 2012)

My package arrived this morning.  Now I just have to find some time to turn some pens.

Thanks for running this Dan!

AK


----------



## Pens By Scott (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Dan, my package arrived safe and sound about 20 minutes ago.  Thanks again for a co-ordinating a great group buy!


----------

